# Hello from Colorado



## Amoroque (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Everybody!
My name is Paul and I'm from Colorado.  
I currently train Kung Fu.  I am relatively new to the martial arts and this place seemed to have a ton of great information.  
I am really interested in Kung Fu and BJJ.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Darksoul (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome to Martialtalk! Where in CO are you located and where are you studying? (If you don't mind me asking;-)

Andrew


----------



## Amoroque (Mar 18, 2011)

I live in Parker.  I train with Sifu Curtis Letson.  He has a school in Englewood and one in Castle Rock.  

How about you?


----------



## Darksoul (Mar 18, 2011)

-Oh I live in Englewood. Currently not studying any martial arts but hoping to change that in the near future. Been on Martialtalk since '04, the only website I go to religiously, except maybe for FB.

-How long have you been studying Kung Fu?


Andrew


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Mar 19, 2011)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## fyn5000 (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Fyn


----------



## Kacey (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## Amoroque (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------

